# 2013 - Pic Heavy



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thought I would share some of my favourite photos that I've taken in 2013... which includes some motorsport and landscape/seascape stuff!

It's been quite some year for me from a motorsport perspective and over achieved my targets for 2013 and I hope this continues on in 2014.

I'll try and do this chronologically...

After being plagued by some horrendous sunrises in the winter of 2012/13 I managed to get this corker up at Newbiggin by the Sea


Newbiggin 4.0 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I didn't really do many more sunrise shots after this one as the weather turned and i liked my sleep too much...

First time shooting bikes in March '13 at Croft - shooting at the long end of my Sigma 120-400 this was a new experience and took some getting used to!


Ed Bookless 4105 1-60 sec at f - 10 400 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

April 2013- First BARC meet at Croft - This sort of kick started my year... this a 1/5th of a sec pan.


BARC 5589 120 mm 1-5 sec at f - 22 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Quick trip to New York for my 30th...


NY 17 mm 1-200 sec at f - 13 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Followed by lots more motorsport stuff including my first trip to Silverstone...


BGT8082 120 mm 1-40 sec at f - 9.0 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT8482 120 mm 1-6 sec at f - 22 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

BARC - July 2013 - Croft... tried to mix it up a bit with some shots from the paddock. Was a glorious day!


BARC0380 70 mm 1-160 sec at f - 5.6 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BARC0365 200 mm 1-320 sec at f - 5.6 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I was then fortunate to be asked to help with a charity day being run at Croft by a friend... the best photos went into a photobook to celebrate the day. This is one of the shots that didn't make the cut...


PT5837 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

It was one of the hottest days of the year and I struggled with the bright harsh light!

Nostalgia Day at Croft was next - it was really good to see old cars being driven how they were meant to be!


PT8773 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then a final bike meet before heading to Spa for the F1


PT7221 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then Spa - 2013 - Spent the Thurs/Fri/Sat with my camera and left it in the van for the actual race!

Eau Rouge - What a corner!


PT9537 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Into the pits


PT1916 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Bus Stop - This was taken at 400mm 1/15th of a sec up a hill trying to not fall down it!


PT1488 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then the final BARC meet at Croft in Sept 2013...


PT0654 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Now during 2013 I'd been contacting various people trying to get my foot in the door to getting some media access... perseverance paid off and Croft gave me the access to shoot on their behalf on 2 separate RallyX occasions. Must admit - it didn't have a massive impact on my photography... it was slightly easier but at a track like Croft you can quite easily get great photos from the spectator areas!


IMG_9559 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


_MG_0063 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

In between the 2 RallyX events there was the RAC Rally - enjoyed shooting round the paddocks on this!


IMG_0097 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then my attention turned back to a couple of seascapes/landscapes

Newcastle Gateshead Quayside


IMG_8602 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Dunstanburgh Castle


Mono Dunstanburgh by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

If you have got this far and want to see some more - you can check out my Flickr stream...

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

thanks for sharing, nice photos


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Like your Motorsport pics, reminds me of images taken by an old friend John Brookes.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Loving the sunrise shot, I recall first time you posted it!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I love the Sunrise one I have just asked my other half to do a canvas painting of it :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some cracking shots as always the Tyne Bridge stunning shot and loving the rally driver one and the driver with head down in paddock great


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lovely shots. I'm a fan!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Some awesome shots there :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic work! Keep it up.

I'm interested to know how you achieved this shot, as everyone does it differently...


EddieB said:


> It was one of the hottest days of the year and I struggled with the bright harsh light!
> 
> Nostalgia Day at Croft was next - it was really good to see old cars being driven how they were meant to be!
> 
> ...


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone - thanks for the kind comments... sorry for not coming back to you earlier but I was on the road following Newcastle to West Brom yesterday. What a waste of time.

Craig - I think I'll have used back button focusing on this occasion... focus prior to cars arrival and then all you have to do is frame the shot and click! I use back button focusing a lot when panning - especially when shoothing through fences. Also allows you to stick the car anywhere in the frame without the need for a focus point...


BGT9447 120 mm 1-100 sec at f - 7.1 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics thank you for sharing.


----------

